# MTD Pro 13AT605H718 (2006) brakes



## dionysia (Sep 14, 2012)

The brakes quit working on my MTD Pro 13AT605H718 (2006). It will still run and mow, but is too dangerous to mow the hill by the house now. What should I check to fix the brakes?
Thanks!
:dazed:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Dionysia !
On that model ,there is a disc brake on the right side of the transaxle. You will see 2 bolts,and between them,the brake arm.The brake arm is held on by a nut,which is also how you adjust the brakes.
Turn the nut,1/4 turn to the right,and try the brakes.Do this until it stops the tractor,but still releases when you let up on the pedal.
If you get it too tight,just back it off 1/4 turn.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Unless the brakes have been dragging- the pads shouldnt be worn out either - they can be replaced easily enough.

Another reason why brakes wont work sometimes is theyre made of disimilar metals - steel and aluminum - which will corrode over time - the pins that press the pad against the disc 'freeze' up - its a common issue .

Ive been able to free them up by pulling the caliper ( be careful and dont break the bolts off going into the transaxle) - the pins are to each side of the adjusting bolt in the caliper- if theyre frozen by corrosion - set the caliper onto a hard flat surface , spray them with a bit of PB blaster, then use a large hammer and gently hit the pins till they push through the caliper - might need a punch to get them all the way thru tho .

Once theyre out - clean them up with sandpaper, clean the pin bores out , then use a lil dab of never seize on the pins and on the caliper bolts when reassembling - if the brake pad looks good- lightly sand the pads down and then it should work fine after some adjusting.


----------



## dionysia (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the information, I think the brakes are adjusted now. I still get a clicking noise coming from the rear end going down the big hill. Any guess what that might be? Is something else getting ready to break?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm - well i know all my MTD's make transaxle noises - theyre all basically just gears in there ( no chains or anything since its a single speed) - mine make a loud whirring noise, i opened a few of them and found nothing out of place.

When i built a mod MTD - to help keep things greased up i drilled and tapped a couple holes for zerk fittings into the trans case to add fresh grease once inna while - basically im adding them to all my MTD's now - it does help quiet them down.


----------

